# VPN Error 619



## AFS16554 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,

this is the error message I receive:

"Error 619: a connection to the remote computer could not be established, so the port used for this connection was closed."

I'm using a Linksys router, Dell Latitude D630, and running Win XP Srv Pk 2. Thank you in advance for your help.

-afs16554-


----------



## Shaldares (Sep 26, 2007)

I took a little time to look around on the internet, and here's a link that might help you.

http://www.howtonetworking.com/vpnissues/error619.htm


----------

